# Rechtsklick Strg taste sperren problem bei mozilla



## Kaiser_isen (25. Dezember 2010)

der code funktioniert fast überall beim 
Internet explorer rechtsklick und strg
mozilla bekomme ich die fehler meldung gleich 2 mal beim rechtsklick und bei strg
und beim Opera ****t nur die strg das kann aber mit dem der maus noch kopieren.
und im googel chrom ****t es auch kannn mir bitte jemand helfen den fehler zufinden

danke nun der code

<script language="JavaScript"> 
function right(e) 
{ 
if(navigator.appName=='Netscape'&&(e.which==3||e.which==2)) 
return false; 
else if(navigator.appName=='Microsoft Internet Explorer'&&(event.button==2||event.button==3)) 
{ 
return false; 
} 
return true; 
} 

document.onmousedown=right; 

document.onmousedown=click; 
document.onkeydown=click; 

if(document.layers)window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN); 
window.onmousedown=click; 
if(document.layers)window.captureEvents(Event.KEYDOWN); 
window.onkeydown=click; 

function click(e) 
{ 
if(navigator.appName=='Netscape') 
{ 
if(e.which!=1) 
{ 
alert("Eigentum der Firma VST Sicherheit"); 
return false; 
} 
} 
if(navigator.appName=="Microsoft Internet Explorer") 
{ 
if(event.button!=1) 
{ 
alert("Eigentum der Firma VST Sicherheit"); 
return false; 
} 
} 
if(window.event.ctrlKey){
alert("Sie haben eine Taste plus Steuerungstaste gedrueckt!");
}
} 
</script>

danke nochmal


----------



## Platzeinweiser (25. Dezember 2010)

Da hat sich offensichtlich jemand in den Webmaster-Unterforen verlaufen, denn dem Quellcode zufolge ist Javascript & Ajax die Fachklinik  für deinen Patienten.


----------



## edding 8400 (25. Dezember 2010)

Dir ist wohl nicht bekannt und bewußt, dass deine  Maustastensperre in Schall und Rauch aufgeht, wenn vom neugierig gewordenen Schlüssellochgucker im Browser mal kurzzeitig die JavaScript-Unterstützung deaktiviert wird.

Aber selbst, wenn dem nicht so ist, die vermeintlich wertvollen Schätze, die in der Seite eingepflanzt wurden, besonders erwähnenswert, weil  populär, die Grafikdateien, wandern beim Seitenaufruf von deinem Webserver schnurstracks und direkt auf die lokale Festplatte in den Browsercache des Besuchers, von wo aus sie sich ohne großes Hexenwerk herausfischen lassen.

In diesem Sinne: 

*Weidmanns Heil! Weidmanns Dank!*:suspekt:


----------

